# Different dog after treating with panacur



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi folks really worried about my 8 week old collie puppy, 

He had his first visit to the vets yesterday and she refused to give him his first jag, saying she wanted him to have a bit more time to settle into the house. She gave me 3 sachets of panacea to worm him with and i gave him the first one yesterday in one of his meals.....

I honestly thought someone had swapped him with a devil dog!! He went from listening to certain things to not listening at all, not settling, not sleeping, he went from 1pm to midnight without a sleep!! 

Now its the morning after i have gone to give him his 2nd dose but he is refusing food... but more worrying he isn't drinking.... 

This is my first dog i don't know if i am over reacting but i feel there just isn't something right can anybody give me any advice please. 

Thanks a lot for reading and for any advice


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Scottish Ash said:


> Hi folks really worried about my 8 week old collie puppy,
> 
> He had his first visit to the vets yesterday and she refused to give him his first jag, saying she wanted him to have a bit more time to settle into the house. She gave me 3 sachets of panacea to worm him with and i gave him the first one yesterday in one of his meals.....
> 
> ...


Take him to a different vet, asap. It sounds to me like she just wanted to sell you something; I have only ever Panacur on horses, so don't take it as gospel, but it is possible he can't have the injection with the wormer? It is really not up to her to tell you the pup has to settle before his injection - what utter BS. Either way, it has obviously had an adverse affect. Don't give him any more, take him to a different vet.


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for your reply i didn't know if i was just over reacting with it being my first dog or not. just had him out and he's just done a poo which was basiclly pure water and there was a few worms in it.....

I will phone up another vets when they open to get some other advice, and phone up my own vets to see what they say.

thanks again for taking the time to read and reply


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scottish Ash said:


> Hi folks really worried about my 8 week old collie puppy,
> 
> He had his first visit to the vets yesterday and she refused to give him his first jag, saying she wanted him to have a bit more time to settle into the house. She gave me 3 sachets of panacea to worm him with and i gave him the first one yesterday in one of his meals.....
> 
> ...


What an intelligent vet.

Many pups are nowhere near ready to have their first jab at 8 weeks old for various reasons.

One of them being stress, another illness.

Moving home is VERY stressful for puppies which is why I (along with many other people) purposely do NOT have our puppies vaccinated the week they come home.

Panacur is a VERY good wormer and often the product of choice with puppies and of course for Lungworm.

I think you need to be VERY careful that you are not confusing correlation with causation.

Your dog may have behaved like this without being wormed.

The not eating and not drinking needs to be taken into context so

How old is your pup
What breed
How long have you had him
What are you feeding him
How often and when

Your puppy may have been incubating some disease already before being taken from the litter.

Have you discussed this with the breeder?

If you are concerned I would ring the vet.

Vets are the medical professionals who are best placed to advise on inoculations, illness and medecines.

Hope all is ok.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scottish Ash said:


> thanks for your reply i didn't know if i was just over reacting with it being my first dog or not. just had him out and he's just done a poo which was basiclly pure water and there was a few worms in it.....
> 
> I will phone up another vets when they open to get some other advice, and phone up my own vets to see what they say.
> 
> thanks again for taking the time to read and reply


So the wormer has done its job, and that is probably why the pup is not feeling too great if you can actually see worms!

It suggests that the puppy may not have been wormed sufficiently prior to leaving the nest.

However

Pups dehydrate VERY quickly and it sounds as though you need to get back to your vet and explain what has happened, he may need to be given an electrolyte solution or the vet may want to see him again.

Good luck


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks for your reply 

he is 8 weeks old
he is a border collie
had him since saturday (4 days)
im feeding him puppy kibble (20g 4 times a day 4 hours between feedings, morning, lunch, dinner, night)

i havent spoken to breeder as of yet. I don't want to start annoying the vet with me worrying if its nothing as i worry ALOT. 

Thanks again for your reply and taking time to read


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Panucur is normally a very safe wormer - in fact the only one licensed for use in pregnant bitches. I used it to prevent my bitch passing worms to the pups whilst pregnant, and then as a wormer for the litter once they were born. There were no adverse reactions.

However, I'd always avoid worming and vaccinating at the same time; one assault on their little immune systems at a time is better I think. 

Pups often have some diarrhoea after moving to their new homes - stress, different food, different water. Personally, I agree with letting them settle for a few days before vaccinating (which often makes them feel a bit 'off').


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks smokeybear i will phone them when they open in 15 mins and get some advice.

I'm sorry if i put stupid posts up while i get used to pup like i say i worry ALOT....

Thanks again for your advice



smokeybear said:


> So the wormer has done its job, and that is probably why the pup is not feeling too great if you can actually see worms!
> 
> It suggests that the puppy may not have been wormed sufficiently prior to leaving the nest.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scottish Ash said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> he is 8 weeks old
> he is a border collie
> ...


Try not to borrow troubl, get professional advice from your vet, they are the ones who are qualified to give it and of course they have actually seen and had their hands on your puppy.

Good luck


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scottish Ash said:


> Thanks smokeybear i will phone them when they open in 15 mins and get some advice.
> 
> I'm sorry if i put stupid posts up while i get used to pup like i say i worry ALOT....
> 
> Thanks again for your advice


Your concerns are NOT stupid.

Nobody popped out of the womb knowing all the ins and outs of dog husbandry and training.

It is natural to be concerned for the welfare of your pup, it shows you are a responsible owner.

Better than just dismissing concerns arbitrarily.

Good luck


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to read my post folks and for taking the time to reply to it. 

I will update once i have spoken to the vet to let you know what they say


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Scottish Ash said:


> Thanks smokeybear i will phone them when they open in 15 mins and get some advice.
> 
> I'm sorry if i put stupid posts up while i get used to pup like i say i worry ALOT....
> 
> Thanks again for your advice


No question about your pup is stupid. Obviously he needed worming, and possibly before any vaccination, but the vet should have taken more care to explain that to you and to explain what the side effects might be. That is not a sensible vet, that is an arrogant one. Never be afraid to ask why? And never be afraid to come here with questions; nobody thinks those questions are stupid and you can't be too careful with a puppy.


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

newfiesmum said:


> No question about your pup is stupid. Obviously he needed worming, and possibly before any vaccination, but the vet should have taken more care to explain that to you and to explain what the side effects might be. That is not a sensible vet, that is an arrogant one. Never be afraid to ask why? And never be afraid to come here with questions; nobody thinks those questions are stupid and you can't be too careful with a puppy.


Thanks a lot folks your all so nice here glad i found this site and not another one


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2015)

First he needs to see another vet as you need to sort the worms out and get him hydrated. What brand are you feeding him.


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

danielled said:


> First he needs to see another vet as you need to sort the worms out and get him hydrated. What brand are you feeding him.


im feeding him a food that a local pet shop makes its a grain free puppy kibble.


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

i have spoken to the vet and she says there is noway that the wormer would of made him hyper she says its just him coming out of his shell. 

As for the not eating and drinking she says i have to ethier boil a little rice or make a little gravy and put it in his food see if he will eat it. 

If he hasn't eaten or drunk anything in the next 4 hours i have to phone back and they said they will probably want him in to see. 

Thanks again for all your advice guys and for taking the time to reply


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds as if the wormer has upset his stomach which it can.

As others have said Panacur is a very safe wormer and I've used it for horses and dogs for many years.

I took on a 12 week old rescue collie pup three years ago. She'd had her first vaccination at the rescue centre but we delayed the second one a bit because she wasn't very well and was also full of worms.

Try not to worry too much.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scottish Ash said:


> i have spoken to the vet and she says there is noway that the wormer would of made him hyper she says its just him coming out of his shell.
> 
> As for the not eating and drinking she says i have to ethier boil a little rice or make a little gravy and put it in his food see if he will eat it.
> 
> ...


Continuity of care is so important in the early days, sounds like your vet is on the case.

Excellent news.


----------

